# Why the Future of Cars is Electric



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm going to post this in industry news since it's not Tesla specific. This video was sponsored by BMW, but Derek Muller did a great job of generalizing the subject across the industry. I think it's a great short video to share with friends and family.


----------

